
Fanmail from Romero (Doom) to Mechner (Prince of Persia) - tosh
https://twitter.com/archivesjulia/status/1253769963627839490
======
dekhn
I remember karateka- it was the first action game I saw on an Apple. It was
one of several games (Ultima being the other) that really made me want to
learn assembly language and program hi-res mode Apple graphics. I got stumped
by the weird system and never really learned how (Romero was obviously a lot
closer to understanding). I didn't even know that Mechner made Prince of
Persia, until I read about it a few years ago (I ignored the PoP game series).

I have an Apple IIe next to my work laptop right now running Ultima IV. I
recently replayed Karateka all the way through (it's not that hard).

